# Wife doesn't like the TT



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

What are my options now,the car is only 3 weeks old?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

tristan2 said:


> What are my options now,the car is only 3 weeks old?


Ouch thats tough!

I guess it depends on how long have you been married.

If its less than a month you can get the marriage annulled.
or

You can build a case for insanity hand have her sent to a funnyhouse. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sounds good to me, if she doesn't like it, then hopefully she won't want to drive it.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Sounds like it's time for a new wife


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Do audi offer a 30 day exchange?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I know it's slightly off the issue, what is it about the the TT your wife doesn't like?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very disappointed, thought she was getting a MK1 TT.  
Hoggy.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Alan Sl said:


> I know it's slightly off the issue, what is it about the the TT your wife doesn't like?


Being too low down


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Seat can be raised. :wink:


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

tristan2 said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's slightly off the issue, what is it about the the TT your wife doesn't like?
> ...


...buy her a cushion lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Strange most TTs are driven by women. Maybe she wants it?
Does she have a sister?

Seats are adjustable.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Isn't this the point of having a test drive. I take it she did actually drive it.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Should have bought a "Ladies Car" ie SUV!


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Contact the dealer straight away tell them the issue, the sooner you speak to them the better


----------



## Vekien (Dec 15, 2019)

I thought cutoff was 14 days for most things?

But I am curious how did this happen, like did she not test drive? Did she just buy it on a website and get it delivered? Did you just surprise her with it? I don't get how you'd suddenly not like it for something like low ride when you have ample opportunity to test it.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Get her an SUV, and keep the TT.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Buy her some flowers.

All the best with trying to get her on side.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

tristan2 said:


> Do audi offer a 30 day exchange?


A 30 day wife exchange service?! :lol:

I'm just as confused as everyone else. Hell of an amount of money to part with for such a fundamental issue, and I'm equally curious how it came to this.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Has she tried "Comfort" drive mode?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Introduce me. She sounds like the perfect woman


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

tristan2 said:


> What are my options now,the car is only 3 weeks old?


A bit odd you buy a car your wife doesn't like. I always involve the missis in the buying decision. Much safer that way. I see only two options for you; beg the dealer to take the car back or divorce the wife. Not sure which way I'd go :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

first option is surely less expensive than second one, but doesn't guarantee the issue will not happen again in the future :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just give it to the girlfriend job done 8)


----------

